# USSOCOM Care Coalition



## Gunz (Aug 24, 2018)

Awesome program from my POV for wounded rehab/transitioning etc.


_"7th Group Green Beret competes in his first Warrior Games

On Aug. 7, 2015 a complex attack was launched on Camp Integrity, a special operations forces facility in Kabul, Afghanistan. A vehicle laden with explosives detonated at an entry gate initially killing eight people. The detonation allowed enemy fighters to infiltrate the base.
Reacting to the attack, Army Master Sgt. George Vera, a 7th Special Forces Group Green Beret, ran to the scene and began to defend the base. With him was his best friend and fellow Green Beret Army First Sgt. Andrew McKenna..."_


https://www.socom.mil/pages/7th-Group-Green-Beret-competes-in-his-first-Warrior-Games.aspx


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 24, 2018)

So, I happen to be a guy that the Care Coalition helped out, after my injury. 

I can't say enough about the professionalism and tenacity that they display to help injured guys/gals. If you ware looking to donate your time or hard earned money, I would 100% guide you in that direction if able. 

Just an overall extremely classy organization and group. 

Great post, @Ocoka


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 24, 2018)

My dad was there in the early days. He would be extremely happy to know that they are continuing on with their good work. I’m especially happy to hear that someone I respect and know is a no bullshit guy (@amlove21) has had such a positive experience working with them.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 24, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> My dad was there in the early days. He would be extremely happy to know that they are continuing on with their good work. I’m especially happy to hear that someone I respect and know is a no bullshit guy (@amlove21) has had such a positive experience working with them.


They were awesome. Even after I was 100% back on status, I got a call from them every month checking up, asking what they could do. Just all class.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 24, 2018)

I am another guy that they helped out.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 25, 2018)

I was on the other end, I got called by a friend and USSOCOM CC got me out there to be the hands (and leg, some of you will understand this) for a brother... the MSG (NCOIC) at WRNMMC was on my first team, and one of the DOD civilians had been one of my instructors, 2 of the other cadre were patients also.  Best damn organization in the military.  They even flew us out to see @amlove21 for a 4 day weekend.


----------



## Dame (Aug 25, 2018)

x SF med said:


> I was on the other end, I got called by a friend and USSOCOM CC got me out there to be the hands (and leg, some of you will understand this) for a brother... the MSG (NCOIC) at WRNMMC was on my first team, and one of the DOD civilians had been one of my instructors, 2 of the other cadre were patients also.  Best damn organization in the military.  They even flew us out to see @amlove21 for a 4 day weekend.


Ahem!


----------



## x SF med (Aug 26, 2018)

Dame said:


> Ahem!



....  yeah, you danced with a one legged guy, didn't you
and some other guy named Flo...


----------



## Dame (Aug 26, 2018)

x SF med said:


> ....  yeah, you danced with a one legged guy, didn't you
> and some other guy named Flo...


And I will never forget it. It was an honor.


----------

